# Hispanic / Latino community



## VenusEnvy

¡Hola gente! Tengo una duda . . . 

Estoy tratando a escribir una propuesta para una programa para los niños hispanos en nuestra comunidad. En lugar de decir "Latino/Hispanic Community" por todo el papel, ¿Cuál es lo más adecuado? O más bien, ¿Uno suena más profesional que el otro?



Hi all! I have a doubt . . . 

I'm trying to write a proposal for a program for Latino children in our area. Instead of saying "Latino/Hispanic Community" throughout the paper, which is more appropriate? Or, better yet, is one more professional-sounding than the other?


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¡Hola gente! Tengo una duda . . .
> 
> Estoy tratando a escribir una propuesta para una programa para los niños hispanos en nuestra comunidad. En lugar de decir "Latino/Hispanic Community" por todo el papel, ¿Cuál es lo más adecuado? O más bien, ¿Uno suena más profesional que el otro?
> 
> Hi all! I have a doubt . . .
> 
> I'm trying to write a proposal for a program for Latino children in our area. Instead of saying "Latino/Hispanic Community" throughout the paper, which is more appropriate? Or, better yet, is one more professional-sounding than the other?
> Thanks, everyone!


Yo creo, Nic, que para EEUU casi, casi que da igual. De todas maneras "Hispanic" suena un poquitín más correcto a mis oídos. Te voy a dar mis razones:

Latino = se puede confundir con la cultura de la Antigua Roma.
Latino = es una palabra castellana, no inglesa
Latino = incluye a Brasil?
Latino = la utilizan para identificarse "étnicamente" (muy encomillado esto) algunos grupos violentos (gangs).
Hipanic = incluye a España?

Esa es mi humilde opinión. De todas formas ten presente que a pesar de estudiar culturas, y de ser latinoamericana, yo no sé muy bien que sería lo más correcto ya que no formo parte de ningún grupo y jamás me dediqué a hacer ningún estudio de la comunidad hispana/latina de EEUU. Muy posiblemente un norteamericano te sepa responder mejor que yo.

saludos


----------



## desipixie

Hola:
Latino incluye una región cultural más amplia, la de todos los países con raíces grecolatinas, como Francia o Italia.
Hispano es más apropiado para los nativos o descendientes de países hispanohablantes. Sin embargo, esta definición deja afuera a perosnas de Brasil o Portugal y a todo el Caribe no hispano.  Si vas a trabajar con grupos de estos países también, yo usaría Latino, por incluir más países.
Saludos,
desipixie


----------



## desipixie

Creo que Latino también incluye a España, por cierto.


----------



## robin104

Ah! Political correctness. 

I think Latino is what you are loking for. "For a certain segment of the population, Latino is a term of ethnic pride and Hispanic a label that borders on the offensive."

buen suerte!

*from dictionary . com on the word hispanic:*

Usage Note: Though often used interchangeably in American English, Hispanic and Latino are not identical terms, and in certain contexts the choice between them can be significant. Hispanic, from the Latin word for “Spain,” has the broader reference, potentially encompassing all Spanish-speaking peoples in both hemispheres and emphasizing the common denominator of language among communities that sometimes have little else in common. Latino which in Spanish means "Latin" ..... 


*Moderator intervention:  The citation has been shortened.  Full text is available at the URL.  Please keep all quotes short, to avoid copyright infringement.  See the Forum Guidelines in FAQ for details.  Thanks.*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Entonces pues . . . . . 

Recomiendan que sigue deciendolo así: Hispanic/Latino  ? (¿Para incluir todos los raices?)


----------



## Mita

desipixie said:
			
		

> Creo que Latino también incluye a España, por cierto.


Claro, a mi parecer:
Latino = todos los que hablan idiomas derivados del latín (español, portugués, francés, italiano...)
Hispano = todos lo que hablan español.
¡Saluditos!


----------



## Eugens

Latinoamérica incluye todos los países americanos en los que se hablan idiomas derivados del latín (español, portugués y siguiendo este razonamiento hasta debería incluir a la Canadá francoparlante, pero ya sé que no la incluye por razones geográficas y culturales).
Hispanoamérica son los países americanos de habla española, por eso si hay que ponerse muy "picky"  al respecto, yo usaría el gentilicio *hispanoamericanos.*


----------



## Phryne

desipixie said:
			
		

> Creo que Latino también incluye a España, por cierto.


 Hola disipixie.

La verdad que es muy difícil saber. Lo que para un país es una cosa, muy difícilmente pueda ser aplicado a otro. Por ejempo, yo crecí pensando que "latino" se refería a lo relativo a la cultura del Imperio Romano y/o de las lenguas romances. Bueno, en EEUU no es así. "Latino" es la abreviatura de "latinoamericano". Podés escuchar decir a la ítaloamericana Madonna decir que ella "ama a los latinos". Yo en su momento me preguntaba: cómo puede hablar de 'latinos' en tercera persona cuando ella es descendiente de italianos y por lo tanto 'latina'. Bueno, para un norteamericano no es así. UN latino es latinoamericano o descendiente de tal. Pero por otro lado, y muy graciosamente, muchos no distinguen a un español de un latinoamericano. Tanto Penélope Cruz como Salma Hayek son "latinas". Interesante, no?

saludos


----------



## Fernando

I think there are several threads on the best term in Spanish.

In Spanish, my preferences would go for 'hispanoamericano' / 'iberoamericano' (including Brazil).

I would not used 'Latino' for the reasons expressed by Phryne. Maybe Latin American would be better.

Of course I would prefer 'Spanish-speaking community' (supposing Brazilian or Portuguese community is weak).

Let us know if Hispanic includes or not to Brazilians as well as Portuguese and Spaniards.

I do not mind to be confused with Spanish-speaking americans. I mind to notice they do not even know there is a Spanish-speaking country in Europe.

Edited post.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> Of course I would prefer 'Spanish-speaking community' (supposing Brazilian or Portuguese community is weak).


Yes, I do as well. And, in fact, I have used it several times throughout the paper, but it, too, exhausts me to write it so often.


For all else:
I found this definition  of Hispanic/Latino on the U.S. Cencus Bureau website.


----------



## Fernando

I am not sure who are you targetting but, according the Census definition, you are including people from Spain and excluding Portuguese-speaking people.

I do not know if the definition has any sense at all.


----------



## Phryne

robin104 said:
			
		

> Ah! Political correctness.
> 
> I think Latino is what you are loking for. "For a certain segment of the population, Latino is a term of ethnic pride and Hispanic a label that borders on the offensive."
> 
> buen suerte!


I'm sorry Robin, but I have to disagree on a couple of things here. Take it from a Latin-American living in the USA.

1. Hispanic is not offensive at all. I've never heard of such a thing. I can't remember very well, but I believe that when I filled my application for school (and other governmental papers), the option was "Hispanic" and not "Latino".
2. In the USA there's not a distinction between Spaniards and other Spanish speaking groups. Hispanics is used for all of them (us).

 2. What people prefer is very hard to tell. It seems to me that the words “Latino” and “Hispanic” are used to conglomerate peoples of different origins. Most people feel more like Chicanos, Mexicans or Puerto Ricans rather than “Latinos”; however in the eyes of most Americans there’s not such a thing as differences between all Spanish speaking people. Also, there are other political, economical and social issues that make people accept those terms, but as I said, I haven’t studied the issue, so I’m not qualified to make any serious conclusions about any of them.

saludos


----------



## desipixie

Yo coincido con Fernando en que si en EU (lugar donde yo también vivo), entienden por Latinos sólo a los latinoamericanos es sencillamente por falta de información, como también piensan que todos los "latinos" comen tacos y comida picante. 
Yo soy bastante purista y me iría por la etimología y origen de la palabra, entre otras cosas para empezar a aclarar malentendidos dentro de EU, donde, por demás, todas estas cateogrías pueden tener también un sentido discriminatorio marcado. Tal vez haciendo notar que italianos y franceses también tienen raíces latinas ayudaríamos a eliminar la carga peyorativa que puede tener el término en ciertas ocasiones.
En fin, un tema polémico.
Saludos,
desipixie


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Yes, I do as well. And, in fact, I have used it several times throughout the paper, but it, too, exhausts me to write it so often.
> For all else:
> I found this definition  of Hispanic/Latino on the U.S. Cencus Bureau website.


That's a good definition, Nic, but that doesn't tell you which one is better to use for the community. As I said, I vote for "Hispanic", but only because it sounds a little more of a serious word.

Now I wonder, how do Brazilians qualify when they have to fill out those forms? ... oh those ridiculous forms.... 

saludos


----------



## Phryne

desipixie said:
			
		

> Yo coincido con Fernando en que si en EU (lugar donde yo también vivo), entienden por Latinos sólo a los latinoamericanos es sencillamente por falta de información, como también piensan que todos los "latinos" comen tacos y comida picante.
> Yo soy bastante purista y me iría por la etimología y origen de la palabra, entre otras cosas para empezar a aclarar malentendidos dentro de EU, donde, por demás, todas estas cateogrías pueden tener también un sentido discriminatorio marcado. Tal vez haciendo notar que italianos y franceses también tienen raíces latinas ayudaríamos a eliminar la carga peyorativa que puede tener el término en ciertas ocasiones.
> En fin, un tema polémico.
> Saludos,
> desipixie


 Estoy de acuerdo con vos, desipixie. Pero si una palabra Y significa X en un país, no hay tu tía. Las palabras son modos arbitrarios de llamar a las cosas, y si la acepción que los norteamericanos tienen de Latino o Hispano es un latinoamericano + español, y encima piensan que comemos tacos, arroz con frijoles/habichuelas, no hay mucha vuelta que darle. Yo no me peleo más con los molinos....  

saludos


----------



## robin104

thats interesting feedback. good to know that most people actually prefer hispanic on this forum than latino.

i was merely quoting from the reference that i read. 
(FYI: i am from india and always cringe when i have to check off the "asian" box in forms ).


----------



## funnydeal

Hi Venus

*Look at this thread*

There are a lot of posts regarding this topic


----------



## sonix

PLease, please, pleaseeeeee

What a lot of crap about race, latino, hispanic...

Maybe if people just study history and geography appropriately in the wonderful USA, they wouldn't have problems in understanding that you CANNOT ask STUPID questions in official census like `are you hispanic?´ .
HISPANIC is a whole world, like ANGLOSAXON. It's like if in Europe we asked `are you anglosaxon? (which maybe we should)´, but we are not as stupid as to ask that, of course. 
Just for your information Spanish people are European white people, and they have always been (thanks to the Spanish there are white people in America, and mix raced (what USA people call Latinos - a mixture of white Spanish and native Indian people).
Maybe the USA census should just ask `which is your nationality?´ and leave the person to indicate his/her race. That would be the intelligent way to do it. But USA tends to be very racist against Latin Americans, and they WANT to know how many there are in their country.
Nowadays, of course, there are mix raced, black, and other races living in every country, including Spain, so obviously there are people born in Spain who are black, asian looking, mix raced, etc.
Please, USA neighbours of the world, stop asking silly questions in your papers, like `are you hispanic? ´. Just ask `country of origin´ and `in what race category do you include yourself? (if you really need to know!!)´.

Europe will always be different. Do not forget that thanks to us, you are there.
To all racist people who ask stupid questions, wherever they are.


----------



## mandarina_82

I'm from Spain and i will never consider myself as a "latin" or a "hispanic one, i'm just a Spanish woman.

Why do americans need to call to mexican, puertorican, colombian people etc "latin americans" ? becase they call themselves "americans" so i guess they must have made up a new term for their neirghbours.
In my opinion they should ask for nationalities , that's what is right and that's just what the rest of the World does.
But i don't think that's is going to change in USA...
I propose here new terms to be used:

"Anglo-saxon american" for people who are from Usa.
what about "american unionist" ? u like it?
"Latin european" for those who are from counties like Spain, Italy, France, Portugal.
"european americans" can be used too 

Puestos a inventarnos terminos, por lo menos seamos mas correctos y usemoslos propiamente.


----------



## Sabine Teaver

I conducted a literature review and subsequent case study and used the term Hispanic for the following reasons (which I had to state in my methodology section):

"Ethnicity
For convenience, I use the term Hispanic rather than Latino as this is the term most commonly found in statistical and government reports as well as most of the research literature. The United States Bureau of the Census defines Hispanic as those persons who identify themselves as Mexican American, Chicano, Cuban, Puerto Rican, or of other Spanish/Hispanic origin. Although some oppose the term Hispanic as it emphasizes only Spanish ancestry while ignoring African American and Indian ancestry of Spanish surnames in the United States, non-Hispanic groups most easily recognize the term Hispanic (Carrasquillo, 1991). When referring to specific studies, however, I will use the term used by the author. In the present literature review, authors use the terms Hispanic, Latino, Mexican, Mexican American, Mexican-origin, and Chicano. The term Mexican typically refers to first-generation immigrants unless indicated otherwise. The term Chicano is politically charged, having grown out of the Brown Power Movement of the 1960s (Nieto, 2004), and is used mostly in the Southwest of the United States."

Here are the sources from the in-text citations:

Carrasquillo, A. L. (1991). Hispanic children and youth in the United States: A resource 
	guide. New York: Garland.

Nieto, S. (2004). Affirming diversity: The sociopolitical context of multicultural education. 
	Boston, MA: Allyn and Bacon.


----------



## mixtli

Venus, acabo de notar este hilo y aunque tarde, yo diria Hispanic.
Y bueno, como dijo Vincent Prize en la cancion de Alice Cooper, The Black Widow: "Dejenme darle una rebanada de mi filosofia pesonal"....
 Por todas las razones aqui dadas, se nota que es un tema muy controvertido. 
En Estados Unidos se categorizan como minorias a los grupos de personas que no tienen poder economico, politico y social. Hay dineros para esas minorias y por eso las catalogan en grandes grupos nombrados incorrecta pero, facilmente (lo mas probable que esto fue ideado por algun burocrata anglosajon) Mucha gente se ofende del termino americano para llamar al estadounidense. No es que el gringo se este robando el termino para si, es que no tiene un gentilicio apropiado para este pais en ingles como: Brazilian (Unitedstilian?) o French (Unitedstench) o Spaniard (Unitedstiard) etc.. El nombre de Mexico es algo asi como Republica de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos (corrijanme porfa) y es porque los Mexicas eran los mas poderosos y cuantiosos de los pobladores.
Hubiera sido bueno: United States of the Dakotas o Apaches o Navajos, pero a diferencia de los Espanoles, los Ingleses veian como subgenero a los indios americanos, digo yo.


----------



## tmoore

A mi entender hispanoamericanos son los paises de Sudamerica colonizados por los españoles,Brasil por ej. fue colonizado por portugueses, entonces estos serian considerados como Latino americanos.Este termino tambien podria aplicarse a los hispanoamericanos,pero no asi a los brasileños


----------



## linguae

*Hispanus* / Hispanicus:  palabra latina que denomina a los habitantes de la provincia del Imperio Romano, llamada Hispania. Por tanto, tan hispano es un español como un portugués. Por extensión, un brasileño también lo es. 
*Latino* es el habitante del Lacio, región central de Italia. Ni siquiera un hispano era latino, sino romano, ciudadano del Imperio Romano.
  Muchos hispanoamericanos dicen que son latinos para negar lo que tienen de hispano, y decir que son algo franceses, algo italianos... 
  Por otra parte, un cubano de raza negra por ejemplo, no sería hispanoamericano, sino "afrohispanoamericano".
  De todas maneras, son todos hispanos a secas, pues la cultura más fuerte, la que se impuso casi en su totalidad, fue la española.
  Aunque al paso que vamos, todas las culturas terminarán mezclándose, y entonces dejará de tener sentido llamarse hispano, celta, árabe o eslavo...


----------



## Corcega

Depende de como los latinos que viven en donde tú vives prefieran llamarse a sí mismos.

   “*Latino community*” tendría que ver con todos los que se asuman con lo latinos, no sólo en el lenguaje sino también en la cultura. Incluye a los  brasileños y también a los indígenas o a los latinoamericanos de descendencia africana que forman, ambos grupos, parte fundamental de nuestra cultura, más allá del lenguaje.

No sé en otras partes, pero "Latino" no me parece peyorativo, sin embargo tienes que verlo en el contexto tu comunidad.

“Hispanic community” no tiene pierde, y los americanos lo entienden bien; aunque yo lo veo más en relación al lenguaje que a la cultura y mí como mexicana y como latinoamericana me choca un poco.

   Te paso las definiciones de Merriam-Webster que pueden orientarte mejor.

   Suerte!

   Main Entry: *latino* 
Function: noun
Usage: usually capitalized
: a person of Latin-American origin living in the United States 
- latino adjective, usually capitalized 

 Citation format for this entry:





 "latino." Webster's Third New International Dictionary, Unabridged. Merriam-Webster, 2002. http://unabridged.merriam-webster.com (22 Dec. 2005).

   Main Entry: hispanic
Function: adjective
Usage: usually capitalized
: of, relating to, or being a person of Latin-American descent living in the United States and especially one of Cuban, Mexican, or Puerto Rican origin

    Citation format for this entry:




 "hispanic." Webster's Third New International Dictionary, Unabridged. Merriam-Webster, 2002. http://unabridged.merriam-webster.com (22 Dec. 2005).

​


----------



## Outsider

linguae said:
			
		

> *Hispanus* / Hispanicus:  palabra latina que denomina a los habitantes de la provincia del Imperio Romano, llamada Hispania. Por tanto, tan hispano es un español como un portugués. Por extensión, un brasileño también lo es.


El Imperio Romano ya no anda por acá.


----------



## marinax

couldn't you just say "latinamerican community"? (or LatAm, if you want a short form, not too polite but...)


----------



## ampurdan

I propose to name "Americano" with a final -o in English, to refer to all the people coming from the countries on the south side of the US-Mexican border, or the people of this origin coming from there.

If you said Latino or Hispanic, any Spaniard or Portuguese should be included in that definition, and LatinAmerican is too long an expression, and not very proper.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

mixtli said:
			
		

> El nombre de Mexico es algo asi como Republica de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos (corrijanme porfa) y es porque los Mexicas eran los mas poderosos y cuantiosos de los pobladores.


 
Puedes elegir el que más te convenga, según el contexto que trates:
Estados Unidos Mexicanos,
República Mexicana (es el nombre, políticamente es [un casi chiste] República Democrática, Representativa y Federal de los Estados Unidos Mexicanos, amén); y
México....
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## marinax

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I propose to name "Americano" with a final -o in English, to refer to all the people coming from the countries on the south side of the US-Mexican border, or the people of this origin coming from there.
> 
> If you said Latino or Hispanic, any Spaniard or Portuguese should be included in that definition, and LatinAmerican is too long an expression, and not very proper.


 
without rejecting your output, i personally think that even canadians and people from the US are "americanos". we all live in the same continent: america.


----------



## ElGato

Tremendo lío que te has buscado con tu pregunta.

Igual, te doy mi opinión que trabajo escribiendo textos de publicidad para el mercado *hispano  *de los EE.UU. En el ámbito profesional, siempre he visto usado Hispanic Community. He visto Latino también, pero muy rara vez. Yo usaría Hispanic Community para una propuesta.

Saludos,

EG


----------



## gian_eagle

Mita said:
			
		

> Claro, a mi parecer:
> Latino = todos los que hablan idiomas derivados del latín (español, portugués, francés, italiano...)
> Hispano = todos lo que hablan español.
> ¡Saluditos!


 
Mita, pero tienes que tener en consideración la connotación actual.

Latino - puede ser racial o discriminatorio, por ahi dijeron que se referían a street gangs. (es cierto que de la raíz latina derivan los idiomas que tú mencionas, pero son conocidos como lenguas *Romances*).

En todo caso sería "latin" (de latinamerican) para referirse únicamente a los países de américa latina. 

En el caso de Hispano o Hispanohablante, si quiere decir los países que hablan castellano pero generalmente el término se aplica a América Latina y España no, creo que tiene que ver con que es del Viejo Continente y creo que hay otro nombre referido a la Península Ibérica (corríjanme esto último que no estoy seguro). Este es el mismo caso que "americano" se usa para "Estados Unidos", a pesar que el continente donde vivimos está dividido en las 3 Américas. Como dije antes, es cuestión de uso y de connotación actual.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

I agree with you Marinax, it's all the same continent and when I'm talking in Spanish, I may refer to all of you (US citizens, Canadians, Mexicans, Cubans, Colombians, Peruvians, Brazilians, Argentineans etc.) as "americanos", but since in English "American" hardly ever means "americano" in that sense, I proposed this word to congregate all the people of Mexico, the Antilles, Central and Southern America with that "-o" characteristic of Spanish and Portuguese.

Well, it's only a proposal with few possibilies of being accepted, so...


----------



## flightgoddess

I would go with Latino. Where I live, one of the biggest organizations run by the spanish speaking community for the community itself is Comunidades Latinas Unidas En Servicio. If it is ok here, why not there?


----------



## icelolli

mandarina_82 said:


> In my opinion they should ask for nationalities , that's what is right and that's just what the rest of the World does.
> But i don't think that's is going to change in USA...
> I propose here new terms to be used:
> 
> "Anglo-saxon american" for people who are from Usa.





 I don't know what you mean by "nationality."  They essentially do ask about nationalities on the US Census under the "citizenship" section.  Everyone who is a citizen of the US has the same nationality.  It has nothing to do with ethnicity, race, or background. 

  "Anglo-Saxon Americans" are not the only ones from the USA.  Anglo-Saxons were not even the first Europeans since the Spanish were in the first in the present-day US in Florida, New Mexico, Colorado, Utah, New Mexico, Arizona, California, and more.

 But in general, you had a good point that these terms make no sense, which is not surprising since we are attempting to split the entire world population into 5 or 6 simple categories.  I think Hispanic vs. Latino offers liberties to your preference since it is a random construct with no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Varti

Sonix y mandarina lo dicen a su manera pero es muy cierto. El uso de las palabras hispano/hispanic o latino suena muy peyorativo y despectivo. Da una connotación racista. Y creo que esto se agudiza para los que vivimos fuera de los E.U. porque no nos gusta ser "agrupados" como lo sugiere la terminología usada en documentos, formas, sitios de Internet, incluso los medios informativos.

Como en nuestro bello idioma tenemos un instituto (la RAE) encargado de definir y reglamentar palabras les traigo estos enlaces:
buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=latino
buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=hispano
buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=ibero
buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=iberoamericano


----------



## HellenTanza

Hispanic


----------

